# Ayuda para impresion en eagle



## Gabf (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola. resulta que tengo un par de circuitos en eagle y me gustaría pasarlos todos a la MISMA hoja termo sensible, y yo no poseo una impresora laser entonces se me ocurrió ir a preguntar a una imprenta y seguramente me van a decir que lo tengo que llevar como imagen, entonces mi pregunta es ... como hago para meter todos los circuitos en una sola hoja? y cuando pongo imprimir en el eagle tengo que habilitar la opcion mirror no? 

Saludos gabf


----------



## mabauti (Sep 14, 2007)

los puedes imprimir de uno en uno, despues los encintas todos en una misma hoja y al final lo fotocopias el conjunto


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2007)

personalmente colo "mirror cuando voy a hacer el montaje de los elementos por el lado de cobre, si te guindas por colocar los elementos por el lado de la baquelita imprimelo norma.. tal como quieres que queda.. lo imprimes via laser (en tu caso, la agencia de fotocopiado o imprenta) en el papel termo sensible.. y despues el resto viene solo..


----------



## Gabf (Sep 14, 2007)

no entiendo... yo no voy a usar smd voy a perforar la placa... entonces tengo que imprimir mirror o normal? Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Sep 17, 2007)

le pregunte a mucha gente y me contestan todos distintos. 

Mi pregunta es esta y no quiero ser tedioso ni repetitivo  

Cuando voy a imprimir a papel termosensible/ el metodo de la plancha, lo hago con la opcion mirror activada o no? Saludos


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 17, 2007)

No, no lo le pogas la opcion mirror imprimelo normal (Tambien me hacia la misma pregunta ). Y si logras poner varios circuitos en la misma hoja antes d eimrpimerlo me avsias que tambien quiero hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Sep 17, 2007)

Para el método termosensible y plancha, lo tienes que imprimir sin mirror. y si quieres meterlo en una sola hoja y mandarlo a una impresora laser. Lo que hago es en "File" selecciono "Export" luego imagen, le doy unos 300 ppi  y le coloco en una carpeta. Lo abro con el Paint , y comienzo  a retocar ( cambio  los orificios por el color negro luego el azul, verde al blanco, y luego invierto colores),  la figura es un archivo  bmp  si es pequeño lo utilizo para meterlo en tu documento word modifico su tamaño al real y lo mando a imprimir.

-------------------
     zopilote


----------

